# Taped ears today :(



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

My poor boy. I was really hoping it wouldn't have to come to this. Jager turns 6 months tomorrow and it has been a serious roller coaster with his ears. At New Year's they were both standing so beautifully strong.. since then we've gone to one up.. one down.. then switched... then the last week or two they've both been down.

I've been in constant contact with our breeder about it and she said it was time to tape. So, we went to the vet today. It was probably the most stress he's ever experienced. He hated the taping and went nuts when we came home.. he's so confused. He finally wore himself out and is sleeping.

I just feel so sad for him. I hated having to tape.. and I really hope it was all worth it in the end.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

try vitamin E


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a Shep who's ears didn't go up untill he was 5 or 6 months old.
he's ears did the ear dance. one up, one down, two up, one down, both up, both down. then one day up, up and away. it drives you crazy. 

i was ready to use plan B if my dogs ears didn't stand. i have friends that work in make up in Hollywood. my boy was going to have ears up.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Drew,

What sweet pictures -- what a sweet boy!

All the best to you guys with this .. Poor baby!

Tanya


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am closing this thread. Same post in the ear section.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=943420&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

